# Greetings From San Diego--a Jazz Musician in Your Midst



## Jazzooo (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi, gang--

I'm Doug Robinson and I'm a multi-instrumentalist/composer/producer type dude. I found out about this site thanks to my friend Kid Surf.

I'm on the brink of switching to my first DAW. I've been working on the Roland VS2480 standalone recorder and I can fly on it, but I'm going to be scoring an indie film towards the end of the year (my second) and it's time to make the switch.

I've got several CDs out as an artist--I've been fortunate to record with several of my jazz heros such as Peter Erskine, Mike Stern and John Patitucci over the years, plsu I've got a nice trio out with my homeboys and a new album in the works with Mo' Ritmo, a band I started in San Miguel de Allende, Mexico, where my wife and I live part-time.

Ok, I'll see guys around! I've got a few questions as I enter this brave new world.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome Jazzoo!

What's your main instrument(s)?


----------



## Jazzooo (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi, Hans--

Thanks for asking. I used to be all over the place, but over the past few years, it's settled on piano and keyboards. As a jazz player, I kind of lean towards the late great Don Grolnick. I don't play a lot of notes, but I try to make the few I play count. 


After that, it's bass (electric and electric upright), then drums (In my youth, I won a bunch of statewide awards for kicking a high school big band, but today I'm more ideas than chops), then guitar, then mallets and on to more obscure things like mountain dulcimer. Being a multi makes walking into a music store to 'check out what's new' a very lengthy process!

I just released my first ever singer/songwriter album--non-jazz--called Midlife Chrysalis. It's a little bit Randy Newman, a little bit Paul Simon, a little Adrian Belew, and some Donald Fagen mixed in there somewhere.

What about you? What's your thing?

Doug
dougrobinson.com


----------



## Jazzooo (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm not very observant--I see you're a sample library developer! DO you also play?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 16, 2006)

Well,

Sample library development is what I do for the bread. (mostly bread and water) Before that started to take all my time I used to consider myself a songwriter.  

I will check out your music!

My instruments: Piano, violin.


----------



## Jazzooo (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, Hans--I'm listening to a few of your vibe demos. Really great sound you get there, I'd never have guessed they were sampled. Very Gary Burton!  Yeah, that Tribe Vibe guy is pretty happening too--the trick, of course, is playing samples idiomatically, thinking like a vibes player in this case.

Doug


----------



## kid-surf (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey I've had dinner with both of you. :mrgreen: 

Yep, Jazzooo writes some good music (I'm partial to his jazz albums, but hey  )

Hans makes some good products. I have 2 of them. Both great!


Welcome Jazz....


----------



## Jazzooo (Apr 17, 2006)

Why, it's a small world after all! 

Let's see how you like my upcoming solo piano album, Kid. I think it gets right down to the core of my musical being in a new way. Melodies, man.


----------



## kid-surf (Apr 17, 2006)

Cool, I bet I dig it...........


----------

